# New Capeland Xxl Pic



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know we all know what they look like, but they are a pig to photograph so I am pleased with this one


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I know we all know what they look like, but they are a pig to photograph so I am pleased with this one


i fugin love that watch....cool pic


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Simply stunning watch would not change a thing.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

jasonm said:


> I know we all know what they look like, but they are a pig to photograph so I am pleased with this one


Very nice indeed - but a tad deficient in the 'reflections' department ? :sly:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

jasonm said:


> I know we all know what they look like, but they are a pig to photograph so I am pleased with this one


Very nice indeed - but maybe just a tad deficient in the 'reflections' department ? :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pic of a lovely watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks good mate :yes:

BTW Did you do some of mine :tongue2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Looks good mate :yes:
> 
> BTW Did you do some of mine :tongue2:


Ahh mate, no sorry, I took this one before Christmas h34r:


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Very nice...

.

Take it easy...

.

Jim...


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely. Now when are you gonna sell it to me? The watch, that is - I'm not paying for the photo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

:tongue2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

break-3 said:


> Lovely. Now when are you gonna sell it to me? The watch, that is - I'm not paying for the photo.


Well, thats all your gonna get at the moment


----------

